# Revolution System for Changing Reservations



## Tamaradarann (Apr 5, 2012)

I spoke with HGVC today about Changing Reservations using the Revolution System instead of the Classic System. They know the Revolution System is slower, however, they feel it is better.  I strongly urged them to allow reservation changes using the Classic System.  Furthermore, I indicated that the compiling of all the reservation information for all the resorts for 365 days when one is only interested in one resort for a period of time wasted computer capability and slowed down the system.  They indicated that my comments would be given up the line and to their IBM contractor that is doing the IT work for them.

Everyone should call and ask for the Classic System for reservation changes. You may want to indicate that the compiling of all inventory is a waste of time if you know where you want to go and approximately when you want to go.

Hopefully HGVC will listen to us and make the system faster and better for all.


----------



## Remy (Apr 5, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> I spoke with HGVC today about Changing Reservations using the Revolution System instead of the Classic System. They know the Revolution System is slower, however, they feel it is better.  I strongly urged them to allow reservation changes using the Classic System.  Furthermore, I indicated that the compiling of all the reservation information for all the resorts for 365 days when one is only interested in one resort for a period of time wasted computer capability and slowed down the system.  They indicated that my comments would be given up the line and to their IBM contractor that is doing the IT work for them.
> 
> Everyone should call and ask for the Classic System for reservation changes. You may want to indicate that the compiling of all inventory is a waste of time if you know where you want to go and approximately when you want to go.
> 
> Hopefully HGVC will listen to us and make the system faster and better for all.



Saying one can use it to change a reservation is still a little misleading. One can use it to switch a reservation with a completely new one, but not to alter an existing one without giving it up first.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167965


----------



## jestme (Apr 5, 2012)

The best way to get their attention is to call for reservation information 5 times a day instead of using Revolution, and let them know that you will continue to call because you will not use the system as it is. This will increase their call volume, their call costs, and complaints for poor service, which they will notice. Getting through to the IT gods is useless, that is their baby and they will protect it to keep their jobs. The reason HGVC thinks it's better is because they are still paying for it and it's upgrading as part of IBM's long term plan for them. It takes very senior management to take an expensive project and flush it even if it doesn't work well. 
Also the reservation people do not use either of the systems we get access to, so they have n experience with it. As you say, getting a years worth of detailed info for today's resorts is dumb, and is only going to get worse as they add more locations.


----------



## Remy (Apr 5, 2012)

jestme said:


> The best way to get their attention is to call for reservation information 5 times a day instead of using Revolution, and let them know that you will continue to call because you will not use the system as it is. This will increase their call volume, their call costs, and complaints for poor service, which they will notice. Getting through to the IT gods is useless, that is their baby and they will protect it to keep their jobs. The reason HGVC thinks it's better is because they are still paying for it and it's upgrading as part of IBM's long term plan for them. It takes very senior management to take an expensive project and flush it even if it doesn't work well.
> Also the reservation people do not use either of the systems we get access to, so they have n experience with it. As you say, getting a years worth of detailed info for today's resorts is dumb, and is only going to get worse as they add more locations.



Their likely answer will be increased club dues to cover the costs of the calls rather than addressing the real problem.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 6, 2012)

*Changing Reservations with the Revolution System*



Remy said:


> Saying one can use it to change a reservation is still a little misleading. One can use it to switch a reservation with a completely new one, but not to alter an existing one without giving it up first.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=167965



I extended an existing reservation the other day by one day using the Revolution System and then I shortened it the next day without a problem except that it takes about 2 minutes of compiling time versus about 10 seconds using the Classic System.


----------



## Remy (Apr 6, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> I extended an existing reservation the other day by one day using the Revolution System and then I shortened it the next day without a problem except that it takes about 2 minutes of compiling time versus about 10 seconds using the Classic System.



It doesn't show my existing reservation in green. There's not a way to select all or part of my existing days, or if an additional day was open to select it along with my existing days. It's likely your reservation had another unit available with the same days open so it was selectable for you.


----------



## HatTrick (Apr 6, 2012)

Same here. My existing reservation doesn't show in green. Nor are the dates correct when Revolution starts--it shows check-in and check-out one day early. HGVC's response? "IT can't seem to fix the problem but attached is a confirmation of your reservation with the correct dates." Like I didn't get one when I made the reservation in the first place.

   


*Joke of the Day:*






:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## linsj (Apr 6, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> Same here. My existing reservation doesn't show in green. Nor are the dates correct when Revolution starts--it shows check-in and check-out one day early.



Same here.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 8, 2012)

*Changing Reservations in Revolution System*

I don't know if I just have the magic touch or that my complaint with Hilton has made the changing of reservations in the Revolution System work, however, I changed 4 reservations over the last two days without any problems.


----------



## Remy (Apr 8, 2012)

Tamaradarann said:


> I don't know if I just have the magic touch or that my complaint with Hilton has made the changing of reservations in the Revolution System work, however, I changed 4 reservations over the last two days without any problems.



They must have fixed the system just for you. Congrats.

Again, if the unit size and dates are available in multiple units, you may change your reservation. If the date and unit are sold out, your reservation dates do not appear and you are not able to select your current reservation or a portion thereof.

This is especially noticeable for those of us who have reservations at limited availability resorts. Specifically, I have a Thanksgiving reservation at HHV I want to add a day to. When the day comes available, I can't add it. Only the day to add is in green, not my current reservation plus the additional day. If I wanted to decrease the length of the reservation, I could not, because my reservation is not showing up in green to select a smaller portion of the reservation.

Still not fixed.


----------



## CJinPHX (Apr 9, 2012)

*still a glitch*

Tried changing an existing reservation today. After revolution loaded, where it displays the details of the reservation you are about to change, it had the ci/co dates one day off, correct duration of stay, just skewed one day earlier than the actual reservation I was changing.


----------



## Tamaradarann (Apr 10, 2012)

*Tried to do another Reservation Change and Couldn"t*

I tried to add another night and I couldn't without canceling the reservation today.  I called Hilton to complain and they said they were putting in the complaint to the IT people.  When I asked them what I should do they said call the desk when you can't extend a reservation.  What a pain!


----------



## jlee2070 (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm wondering if part of the change is to do exactly that, prevent adding a day to your reservation (without risk of losing the original reservation)?

I'm sure some of you have done this where the ultimate goal was actually to get 7 Nights at a High Demand location such as HHV.  You initially reserve the minimum 3 Night reservation at EXACTLY 9 Months out @ 12 Midnight ET.  Then each night at 12 Midnight ET, you add one day and repeat until you get the full reservation you actually wanted.  I have done this very successfully in the past and now wonder if one would be able to work this with the new system?  It was a great way to "work" the system to your advantage...


----------



## Andythefox (Apr 12, 2012)

Can anyone get it to work on their iPad, because I can't.


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 12, 2012)

Andythefox said:


> Can anyone get it to work on their iPad, because I can't.



It uses flash, wont work on iPad.


----------



## linsj (Apr 12, 2012)

SmithOp said:


> It uses flash, wont work on iPad.



Another point to bring up in an email or letter to customer service.


----------



## Blues (Apr 13, 2012)

*Hilton's Response*

See the email response I received from Hilton that I posted in the other thread:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1277181&postcount=22


----------



## Talent312 (Apr 13, 2012)

Blues said:


> See the email response I received from Hilton that I posted in the other thread:
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1277181&postcount=22



Thanks. I don't for a minute buy their BS about "Classic."
As for the promises: "The proof of the pudding is in the eating."
-- Cervantes, _Don Quixote._


----------



## HatTrick (Jun 20, 2012)

*Update*

"Peggy" still is at odds with my confirmed reservation, displaying the check-in and check-out dates one day earlier.


----------



## Talent312 (Jun 20, 2012)

HatTrick said:


> "Peggy" still is at odds with my confirmed reservation, displaying the check-in and check-out dates one day earlier.



I intend to advise anyone who announces an intent to attend at HGVC  presentation to use "Revolution" issues (and other Hilton grievances), as a basis for saying no... Not that I expect it will go much higher than sales-peep level.


----------

